

What is a minimum YC application? - dynode

A friend and I are submitting a YC application and are starting to discuss things like equity, governance and so on.<p>What is the minimum we need to figure out before applying?<p>If accepted, we&#x27;d like to get as much input as possible about those decisions from the mentors at YC.. but we don&#x27;t want to get dismissed because our corporate structure is half-baked.<p>We&#x27;re not hopeless to the point that we can&#x27;t figure out things like founder equity, but we&#x27;re interested about things like alternate advisory boards, and don&#x27;t want to make a misstep.<p>As a bonus question, it&#x27;s unclear if our startup would be best positioned as a for or non-profit company. Is this a decision we could delay until after acceptance?
======
outericky
Corporate structure can be figured out later, but if there are 2 of you,
agreeing on a 50/50 split is your best bet...

Deciding if you are for or non-profit can be decided later (add that to the
application that you are deciding), but choosing non-profit might help your
cause.

~~~
dynode
I agree 50/50 split is best, I agree with most of this [1] article (recently
posted on HN) about founder equity.

I also agree that choosing non-profit will most likely help our cause, it
would take the company in a different direction. This is something we'd prefer
to discuss with smarter folks (hence the desire to delay some of these
decisions).

[1] <[http://www.gravitycomputing.co.nz/joels-totally-fair-
method-...](http://www.gravitycomputing.co.nz/joels-totally-fair-method-to-
divide-up-the-ownership-of-any-startup/>)

~~~
alain94040
I'll keep dissenting: 50/50 is usually not the right solution. Please google
founder equity calculator, and use it to _start a conversation_ about who does
what and who is committed.

For the YC application, just say that you are not incorporated yet and that
you are thinking of splitting 50/50, that should be good enough for them to
review.

